# Coward shoots at cops and paramedics



## The_Falcon (30 Jun 2006)

http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/newsreleases/pdfs/10265.pdf



> Man wanted for Attempt Murder,
> 
> Quinn Borde, 23,
> 51 Division
> ...



http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_1619.aspx



> Police Reveal Name Of Shooting Suspect After EMS And Cops Duck Bullets
> Thursday June 29, 2006
> He's got a gun and apparently isn't afraid to use it, which is why cops want to find him fast.
> The Regent Park area of downtown Toronto was awash in bullet casings and yellow police tape Thursday morning after a suspect shot one person, then opened fire on cops and EMS crews.
> ...



Below is a picture of the scumbag, who needs an appointment with a bullet and a ditch.  As well upon googling this oxygen theif's name it turns out only a mere 3 years ago he was convicted of various weapons offences after firing random shots in the air and pistol whipping a rival.  His case set the precedent in Ontario for "systemic racism" to be considered as a mitigating factor in sentencing, although in wasn't applied to his case cause the charges were too "serious".  Lets see if my math is right he was convicted on "serious" charges and now only 3 years later he is on the streets. Wow what a tough sentence he got.


----------



## aluc (30 Jun 2006)

It's a sad state of affair in Toronto. It looks like it's going to be the summer of the gun part two. Although, our wonderful mayor Miller (who, by the way has done absolutely nothing since being elected) says that our streets are as safe as ever. I beg to differ. He  truly is a socialist douche bag.


----------



## Jantor (30 Jun 2006)

Toronto is a safe place huh. 

http://www.canadafreepress.com/gun-shootings-toronto.htm 

June 28 - Shooting - Around 8 p.m., two teenage brothers, aged 15 and 19, were shot. The shootings took place in the Sheppard and Neilson area of Scarborough. One brother was hit in the neck while the other was wounded in the upper thigh. Both teens were taken to Sunnybrook Hospital with serious but non-life-threatening injuries. Police recovered a handgun and took a 15-year-old girl into custody whom they described as a person of interest.

June 28 - Shooting - Shortly after 1 a.m., shots were heard in the area of Sackville and Gerrard St. E. in the Regent Park area of downtown. Police were unable to locate the shooters or any victims but found 5 shell casings.

June 26 - Shooting - Shortly after 10 p.m. a 17-year-old boy was shot several times on Pape Avenue near Gamble. He was taken to St. Michael's Hospital where he is in critical condition. Police are seeking two men who were seen fleeing along Gamble Avenue.

June 26 - Shooting - Around 8:40 p.m., a man in his 40s was shot in the leg in near Shuter and Sherbourne in downtown Toronto. He was taken to St. Michael's hosptial with non-life-threatening injuries. Police believe that the shooter and the victim were known to each other.

Just a taste. click the link for more

Oh yeah, Reproduced under the fair dealings provision of the Copywrite Act. so there


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Jun 2006)

http://www.torontosun.com/News/TorontoAndGTA/2006/06/30/1661123-sun.html



> Cops in gunfight
> 
> Police engage in running shootouts with thug
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Jun 2006)

Octavianus said:
			
		

> It's a sad state of affair in Toronto. It looks like it's going to be the summer of the gun part two. Although, our wonderful mayor Miller (who, by the way has done absolutely nothing since being elected) says that our streets are as safe as ever. I beg to differ. He  truly is a socialist douche bag.



What Craig Bromell has to say about miller

http://www.torontosun.com/News/Columnists/Warmington_Joe/2006/06/29/pf-1659043.html



> The brutal truth - Bromell style
> By JOE WARMINGTON
> 
> "I want him out."
> ...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Jun 2006)

Octavianus said:
			
		

> It's a sad state of affair in Toronto. It looks like it's going to be the summer of the gun part two. Although, our wonderful mayor Miller (who, by the way has done absolutely nothing since being elected)



On the contrary, he welcomed people from all around the world to Toronto during the Pride Week parade.

Have a great summer, guys.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jun 2006)

"He's described as:


Dark complexion, 
5'7",  
160 lbs., 
Beard."






"Dark" complexion?  Are they afraid of something if they say he is black?  I mean, come on!  If I were on a wanted list, I'm pretty sure they'd say 
"White
5'9"
165 lbs
moustache (rather Mercurian)"
Oh, they'd mention my hair colour and eye colour, too.


----------



## canadianblue (30 Jun 2006)

Same thing has happened in Edmonton as well. 

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national/story.html?id=6cb4f3e8-9a10-4bd9-ac4f-ca6968fa5021&k=82641

But with rulings such as these, it appears that it actaully pays to do the crime.

http://www.diversitywatch.ryerson.ca/media/cache/hamspec_feb14_03_racismruling.htm


----------



## aluc (1 Jul 2006)

Just saw it on the news...this turd has turned himself in .....apparently accompinied by two others. 




> On the contrary, he welcomed people from all around the world to Toronto during the Pride Week parade.




Damn , I missed it! Oh well, the  weather was great at the cottage though.....and so were the ladies! >


----------



## Slim (3 Jul 2006)

Wow...gone for a month and lookat what i miss.

I hope Bromell is still on the air by Christmas...Just like the gutless Left to try and get him off the air with some gutless underhanded trick.

If he can get Miller the A$$clown out of office so much the better as the current Mayor has done NOTHING for the cities police service since he was elected...And he can take the Association and services board heads with him! 

My two pennies

Slim


----------

